# what van



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

ok Im in the throws of starting up a mobile valeting company, and cant afford a full sized transit, 

any sujestions on what vans to use and looking at things like a mk2 VW caddy seem a bit small, 

also would be nice to here som reviews about reliability, economy and such like. 

Thankyou for you time


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Transit Connect had one my self loved it kinda wish i had kept it but needed a side door so got a mk3 Caddy.


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it depends on what size water tank you want.

I'm running a mk4 astra van and it works prefect for me having a 250litre tank genny pw 2 hoover products and the rest.

It's just the way you plan it all out that makes the differance really.

Thats just my bit for ya.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Really enjoy using my mk3 caddy for mobile detailing and cleaning.


----------



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

money wont strech to a mk3 caddy unfortunatly as i think it would be ideal and im a vw nut too,


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Someone on here recently posted up a tidy looking sign written mk2 caddy. Well it was tidy when he had finished with it:buffer:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what kind of cash we talking here??


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

transit connect , had mine two years now , and suits me perfectly, 250 ltr stand up tank shelves , gennie and pw. its snug but who wants a big van for everything to roll around in.


----------



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

money realy ix tight with a maximum of 2k to spend. Iv it comes to ir i will nave to seel the jetta but i realy ont want to


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

guy from caddy2k selling this with valet gear

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2418156.htm


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Has to be a Caddy :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ And what a damn fine caddy that is :O)


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

The op has a buget of 2k. I haven't seen any mk3 caddys for that price.


----------



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been looking and the peugoet ( can never spell it) ecpert of partners look like reasonable sized vans for the money, any experiance of those?


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

How about a citroen berlingo or vauxhall combo


----------



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

will have a look into both of those also, cheers


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Depending on size, either a Berlingo, Transit Connect or if you need a bigger van, hunt down a 135bhp Transit.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Berlingos look cheap imo,you could get a nice astra van for 2k,i personaly dont know how you guys can fit all your gear into a small van,my swb transit is almost full theres no way i could manage with a car sized van


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> Berlingos look cheap imo,you could get a nice astra van for 2k,i personaly dont know how you guys can fit all your gear into a small van,my swb transit is almost full theres no way i could manage with a car sized van


Got any pics of how you have it setup in the back? 

Im struggling for inspiration at the minute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

astravan sportive mk3 iirc looks nice and come in on budget


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I,ve just bought a lwb connect for £2450 but it was the first decent one I could around that price, it was either that or a full sized transit and anything decent on ebay or autotrader seemed to get snapped up straight away. Be prepared that for around £2k you can get any colour van as long as its white!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a mk 3 caddy and can fit a 400lt water tank, large generator, tool box with all my kit,Karcher k6.91, Henry, George and two large buckets plus spray bottles and brushes etc....:thumb: not bad considering the size of it:lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It depends on what you carry, and what market you cater for. I take what I need for the job. the van used to be packed to the hilt when I first started out, now I take the essentials for each detail..


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

kristvs said:


> Well it depends on what size water tank you want.
> 
> I'm running a mk4 astra van and it works prefect for me having a 250litre tank genny pw 2 hoover products and the rest.
> 
> ...


How many washes do you get out of a 250Ltr tank ?


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Scott Harris said:


> How many washes do you get out of a 250Ltr tank ?


I get 3-4 Detailed Thorough Washes inclusive of snowfoam, 3 buckets etc

And about 6 Valeting washes


----------



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

Astra van i had thought would be just to small to do the job, but if you can get a 250ltr tank in there i would definatly consider one, cheers for all the posts guys


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

I also am in the process of setting up my own valeting business i have three grand to buy a van, I really want a mk3 caddy because i like how smooth the sides are but budget and size are the problem im planning for a tank that will wash 7-10 cars 400litre large genny, kranzle k7, air compressor and all the other essentials. I think im going to go for a w reg or so, transporter just seems good value for money but will some clients cringe as you pull on to their drive way over a caddy or connect as both have nice body work? sorry dont mean to hi jack or anything


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd say mk2 caddy,astra,escort
Not keen on the french makes.


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

I can get 4-5 full valets done including snow foam and 2 buckets.

i've got a 250 litre stand up tank in my astravan they dont fit straight in as there too tall

but i've cut a hole in the floor :doublesho so the tank drops down by about 3 1/2 to 4 inches and it fit's in

if you pm me your mob number i can send you a pic message of it in there 2mora mate

But if you dont want to cut a hole in your floor just get a lay flat tank in an astravan


Mozza said:


> Astra van i had thought would be just to small to do the job, but if you can get a 250ltr tank in there i would definatly consider one, cheers for all the posts guys


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

i started up 18months ago with a Y reg toyota hi ace, got it for £2050 with 92k on the clock, it was a great van to get me started with plenty of room . i use a 400litre tank but in all honesty i am pushed to get 6 full washes/valets out of a full tank. i now have a vivaro sport phase 3 in silver but was sad to see the hi ace go!
best of luck with the new venture guys
lew


----------



## mickl (Dec 21, 2010)

Mozza said:


> ok Im in the throws of starting up a mobile valeting company, and cant afford a full sized transit,
> 
> any sujestions on what vans to use and looking at things like a mk2 VW caddy seem a bit small,
> 
> ...


Hi

I cant speak for suitability as a detailing van as I am a Carpenter/builder (although I have seen a couple being used by window cleaners with the water tank on board) but I can recommend the Fiat Scudo

I have had two Fiat Scudos both from new, just the 1.9 deisel but both have been reliable and trouble free, although I only do about 4k miles per year as all my work is local to my home.

They tend to be pretty cheap compared with some other vans. One of the reasons I chose this van is because its a good size and had two side loading doors. I would say the 1.9 deisel is not particularly fast (slow!!):lol: but it suits my local use perfectly.

My van is always loaded with tools etc and has a roof rack on and I get around 450 miles from 1 tank of diesel which last time I filled up cost £90 ish
but prices have gone up since my last fill.

Hope this helps

Mick L


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

R2P said:


> I also am in the process of setting up my own valeting business i have three grand to buy a van, I really want a mk3 caddy because i like how smooth the sides are but budget and size are the problem im planning for a tank that will wash 7-10 cars 400litre large genny, kranzle k7, air compressor and all the other essentials. I think im going to go for a w reg or so, transporter just seems good value for money but will some clients cringe as you pull on to their drive way over a caddy or connect as both have nice body work? sorry dont mean to hi jack or anything


I have a mk3 caddy with a 400ltr water tank, large genny, medium sized karcher and a stanley tool bok with all my detailing goodies. I also have henry and George on board 2 along with two large buckets, they all fit in fine you just need to lay it out right :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

walker1967 said:


> I have a mk3 caddy with a 400ltr water tank, large genny, medium sized karcher and a stanley tool bok with all my detailing goodies. I also have henry and George on board 2 along with two large buckets, they all fit in fine you just need to lay it out right :thumb:


You got any pics of the layout of your caddy fella?


----------

